# ATTN MSI x570 Tomahawk owners, the new BIOS 1/04/2021 just released



## Space Lynx (Jan 5, 2021)

I have not done much yet, but I did a quick OC on ram, ran cinebench and stable so far.

Lot's of testing to go 

DL link:   https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C84v153.zip


Main link:  https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MAG-X570-TOMAHAWK-WIFI


edit:  so far stable, 30 more mins of testing ram at 4000 (2000 fclk) and all stable.  amazing...  temps across the board from cpu to ram have also dropped 7 celsius with this bios... was not expecting that  

edit 2:  if i enable Smart Access Memory the 4000 ram oc is no longer stable for some odd reason.  with it disabled its rock stable, even at 1:1 2000 fclk.

AMD is really frustrating/annoying sometimes lol


----------



## Anvirol (Jan 5, 2021)

So far I've tested RAM at 4000 MHz, but I can't boot into Windows with higher than 1866 FCLK.. I've got BAR/SAM enabled though. I'll try if disabling has any effect.

First Ryzen 5000 bios could boot into Windows with 4000:2000 MHz but that version had the WHEA issue..


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 5, 2021)

yeah, I settled for "Memory Try it"  3600 cas 14-14-14 + SAM enabled + PBO Enhanced Mode

thats fully stable and getting great scores. so im happy  /shrug


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 6, 2021)

just an update - im 100% stable now with a 4.6 all core oc in mobo with loadline calibration at mode 4 - 1.360 volt and SoC voltage at 1.15- and "msi's memory try it" feature 3466 cas 14-14-14 - all fully stable no more crashes in WoW, i was stable in post 3 in benchmarks but not in World of Warcraft.  now im stable in World of Warcraft and benches... so overall I am pretty happy. was hoping for better but this is still good. 

honestly for the prices i paid, i can't complain one bit. i might try for a custom 4000 ram at some point - but im waiting for dram calculator update before i attempt


----------



## mervincm (Jan 8, 2021)

I applied it and have taken a step backward. I used to be able to use the Try-it 3800, but now that freezes at boot to the point I need to clear cmos. Now I can only use Try-It 3733.
I use 4x8GB Corsair LTS-4133 samsung bdie


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 8, 2021)

mervincm said:


> I applied it and have taken a step backward. I used to be able to use the Try-it 3800, but now that freezes at boot to the point I need to clear cmos. Now I can only use Try-It 3733.
> I use 4x8GB Corsair LTS-4133 samsung bdie
> 
> View attachment 182934View attachment 182935



same with me, i used to be able to do "memory try it" at 3600 cas 14-14-14 fully stable. now i have to do 3466 cas 14-14-14

not a huge deal... but a bit annoying lol... that being said i was never able to get a 4.6 all core oc stable until now... so im pretty happy overall, those are still great ram speeds.

edit:  for clarification - 4000 1:1 does work with SAM disabled... but with it enabled i have to go down to 3466 for cas 14-14-14


----------



## mervincm (Jan 8, 2021)

I have not enabled SAM yet. Not much of a gamer, and I use RTX 3060Ti. SAM is for the AMD GPU for far I believe.
I have no OC config applied yet (except for the RAM via try-it)
The CPU / voltages (other that dram voltage) is still running at whatever the default BIOS sets it to via auto.

My cooler is a Noctua NH-D15 so I am not sure if CPU OC is worth looking at?
Quiet and stability is a priority for me, so unless I can increase performance while not impacting idle noise and still being just as stable, I am not sure if I should. 5800X have much room?

PS I ordered a clear-cmos button as I really hate having to Jam in a screw driver to short out the clear CMOS jumper. I really wish MSI included one.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 8, 2021)

mervincm said:


> I have not enabled SAM yet. Not much of a gamer, and I use RTX 3060Ti. SAM is for the AMD GPU for far I believe.
> I have no OC config applied yet (except for the RAM via try-it)
> The CPU / voltages (other that dram voltage) is still running at whatever the default BIOS sets it to via auto.
> 
> ...



whenever I need to clear CMOS I just remove the battery for a few minutes. a button would have been nice though.

no I wouldn't worry about CPU oc honestly. just enjoy your ram OC. i think ram is more important to at least get Zen running good.  I am pretty happy with my setup, considered I got everything either on sale or MSRP.  If I was building a PC right now with the current inflated prices, I'd probably  just wait for consoles to come in stock lol


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 9, 2021)

mervincm said:


> PS I ordered a clear-cmos button as I really hate having to Jam in a screw driver to short out the clear CMOS jumper. I really wish MSI included one.


Why buy a button when a lot of computer cases have a reset button that rarely gets used.
Just connect those two wires to the CMOS pins.


----------



## mervincm (Jan 9, 2021)

I considered using the reset button but my cable was too short and a button w cable was only 10$ for enough to do quite a few systems.

Tweaked some more memory timings down and this seems to be stable. Should be slightly faster.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 10, 2021)

fyi any x570 tomahawk owners:

I settled with Memory Try It feature 3466 cas 14-14-14 (bdie 16gb sticks x2 32gb total)

and for cpu I settled for  PBO enhanced mode 3.  I tried all 4 enhanced modes of PBO in cinebench and my best scores for multi and single were both in Enhanced Mode 3.  temp were great never broke 62 celsius.

so I am sticking with this.  pretty great setup overall, everything is rock solid stable with these settings.


----------



## mervincm (Jan 10, 2021)

@lynx29 Can you post your zen timings screen shot?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 10, 2021)

mervincm said:


> @lynx29 Can you post your zen timings screen shot?



sure but keep in mind this is MSI's memory try it feature, not actually manually entered tightened timings.  i could prob get better numbers than this, but im happy the way it is for now. I'm glad MSI's memory try it feature makes it so easy to OC ram.


----------



## mervincm (Jan 10, 2021)

Thank you. This also shows the CPU you are using and I was not sure. I have installed ryzen master and I see you can pick creator mode or game mode and within there you can have default, PBO, auto OC, and manual. I didn’t see any enhanced modes under PBO. Did you do that in BIOS then?  PS I had to go back to the earlier timings as the most recent actually led to a boot issue. I am only at 1.35V so I definitely have room


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 10, 2021)

mervincm said:


> Thank you. This also shows the CPU you are using and I was not sure. I have installed ryzen master and I see you can pick creator mode or game mode and within there you can have default, PBO, auto OC, and manual. I didn’t see any enhanced modes under PBO. Did you do that in BIOS then?  PS I had to go back to the earlier timings as the most recent actually led to a boot issue. I am only at 1.35V so I definitely have room




yeah the 4 PBO enhanced modes are in the BIOS.   i'd stick with ryzen master if it is working for you though


----------



## mervincm (Jan 10, 2021)

It works but the differences I m seeing are so tiny that they disappear into reasonable test error. Just as you suggested from the start, I will concentrate on memory for now.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 11, 2021)

mervincm said:


> It works but the differences I m seeing are so tiny that they disappear into reasonable test error. Just as you suggested from the start, I will concentrate on memory for now.



I'm really happy with this mobo personally. for only $220 and I have insane vrm cold temps... i dont think i have seen them break 40 celsius even during stress... lol  really great stuff considering the price paid. also really like the io shield being built into the mobo, and just overall thickness of the board speaks quality.  i like it anyway, best mobo i ever had. worth it to spend $70 more on this over a $150 mobo, considering the jump in quality.


----------



## NastyStyle (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello all,

So I built my first PC about two months ago and I'm having issues getting the RAM to run at the labeled speed of 4000mhz.
Specs=
CPU: Ryzen 9 5900x
Mobo: MSI mag x570 Tomahawk Wifi
GPU: MSI trio 3080
Ram: Teamgroup xtreem argb 4x8gb 4000 mhz

Attached are memory and SPD snips from CPU-Z

Currently using axmp profile 1 in BIOS and clearly not getting the full speed. In Bios it even shows dram speed is only 2400. Any suggestions???

Edit: Bios is up to date, updated today to latest.

Also guess I should mention I'm a noob when it comes to bios configuration (advanced ram settings and stuff)


----------



## mervincm (Feb 18, 2021)

4000 is not trivial, and not always even possible. 2400 is likely the other extreme, obviously not where you want to be. 
I have 4x8 samsung bdie-4133kit, and so far I have found 3733-16-15-15-15 ut w GDM enabled to be a solid daily driver config and it might be a good starting point for you as well. 

To get something to start with, use the ryzen calculator, put in something between 3600 or 3733 and fill in your details and try the safe values.
It is apparently not ideal for these CPUs but I used it to find something better than the 2133 my ram defaults to.


----------

